# 3 Minute Pasta



## sweetpea (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is macaroni that cooks in 3 minutes -- I use it for regular cooking and pack it in jars with oxygen absorbers for long-term storage; mylar bags get punctured. You can't tell the difference from regular pasta. Do not overcook. 3 minutes means 3 minutes. Think of the fuel savings. It is $2.18 for 1 pound at Walmart. No kidding; try it. Also available as rotini; but, I think macaroni is more versatile.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quick-Cook-Macaroni-Style/13908094


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I buy my storage pasta when it's on sale for 50 cents a pound package - almost never macaroni due to it's poor weight to volume consideration (all void and no substance) ....

pack 32lbs of spaghetti strands into a 5 gallon bucket and top it off with another 2lbs of bowtie and sometimes macaroni ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I buy my storage pasta when it's on sale for 50 cents a pound package - almost never macaroni due to it's poor weight to volume consideration (all void and no substance) ....
> 
> pack 32lbs of spaghetti strands into a 5 gallon bucket and top it off with another 2lbs of bowtie and sometimes macaroni ....


I do, too. But it hasn't been .49 around here since last October. Spaghetti is the best, packs down great.


----------

